# New MacBook Pro & MacBook take-apart guides



## Satcomer (Oct 17, 2008)

Well iFixIt has done it again.

MacBook Pro Unibody First Look

MacBook Unibody First Look


Plus there is a good article called Top 10 things you didn't know about the new MacBook if you like.


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 17, 2008)

Brilliant Satcomer  

Thanks for posting those links  


_"Dontcha jus' luv iFixit.com .... !!"_ &#9996;

Here's a high resolution image of the disassembled MacBook Pro parts




.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 18, 2008)

Also I am starting to warm up to the Display Port. I think Apple is believing it push the standard (think HD camcorders) thus future proofing the MacBook, MacBook Pro. If you read the PDF specs it says it will transfer HD video & sound. 

Maybe Apple is trying to push HD makers to adopt Display port in place of the older Firewire. I do like the fact that port is small and connects easily. I just feel it is a little to early to exclude firewire.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 18, 2008)

As far as I know, DisplayPort is one-way -- meaning it could only be used as output, not input -- just as the DVI port on the old PowerBooks/MacBook Pros could only be used to drive an external monitor, not receive input from a camera or other video source.

Sheer speculation and guessing on my part, though.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 18, 2008)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> As far as I know, DisplayPort is one-way.



Well according to the second sentence of the DisplayPort Technical Overview PDF it says:



> DisplayPort consists of a uni-directional Main Link for transporting isochronous A/V streams from Source device to Sink device and a half-duplex bi-directional AUX CH used for realizing robust plug-n-play ease of use


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 18, 2008)

Then that settles it.  Are there any camcorders available (or soon to be released) that are known to use DisplayPort for transfer?


----------



## ziomatrixacs (Oct 20, 2008)

in the top 10 things about the new MBP link, they mention it not having firewire. Does the new MB pro really not have a firewire? How would you migrate from an ibook to a MB pro without one? The apple site says it has one firewire 800 port, so whats the fuz with that link? Is my ibooks firewire (400?) not compatible with this one?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 20, 2008)

The MacBook Pro has a FireWire 800 port.

FireWire 800 is backward-compatible with FireWire 400 with an adaptor (found easily with a Google search).

The "top 10" link you referenced is about the MacBook, not the MacBook _Pro_... even though they mention the MacBook Pro several times in the article (and talk about the MacBook Pro's FireWire port, as well).


----------



## ziomatrixacs (Oct 20, 2008)

doh thanks for catching me on that.. havnt fully woken up yet 
So I now need a firewire 400 and an adapter. I might just opt to make an Ad Hoc network and send my data over through airport or ethernet. (I heard connecting computers by  USB is dangerous)


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 20, 2008)

As far as I know, connecting computers via USB isn't possible.  USB is a standard connection method for peripherals, whereas FireWire is for both peripherals and communications/networking of sorts.


----------



## ziomatrixacs (Oct 20, 2008)

Yeah, everywhere I read , it says it will burn up the USB card (forgot what its called)

Thanks for clarifying that.


----------



## ScottW (Oct 20, 2008)

Got a chance to see the new MB and MB Pro in person at the Apple Store and they are really slick. First time in a long time I have been tempted to purchase on impulse. 

The trackpad is awesome and does just seem to work great. I love the 4 finger mode of expose/hide windows. Very slick.


----------

